# Kickstarter: Spieler haben Zweifel am MMORPG-Projekt RAW



## Icetii (24. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kickstarter: Spieler haben Zweifel am MMORPG-Projekt RAW* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kickstarter: Spieler haben Zweifel am MMORPG-Projekt RAW*


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2019)

70.000€? Das ist doch nur ein kleiner Furz in der Spieleentwicklung.
Wie will man mit so wenig Geld ein MMO machen?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2019)

Besonders witzig finde ich folgenden "Spruch":

_Ein weiterer Reddit-Nutzer fand außerdem heraus, dass der Trailer unter anderem mehrere gekaufte Modelle und Assets enthält._



Wenn die Modelle bzw. Assets gekauft sind und damit auch eine Lizenz zur Nutzung in einem kommerziellen Produkt enthalten ist, ist es genau der Sinne von den jeweiligen Assets-Stores.  

Hier werden eben Modelle, Sounds, Texturen etc.pp. für kleinere Entwicklungsstudios oder Hobbyentwickler zur Nutzung und Verwendung angeboten, eben damit man sich die Kosten der Eigenentwicklung spart.

Auf der einen Seite hinweisen das es sich hierbei um ein kleines Studio handelt aber auf der anderen Seite die Nutzung von Assets-Stores zu verteilen ist völlig bekloppt.


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> 70.000€? Das ist doch nur ein kleiner Furz in der Spieleentwicklung.
> Wie will man mit so wenig Geld ein MMO machen?


Auch mit 200 Millionen muss das ja nicht unbedingt funktionieren siehe ->StarCitizen. Sorry aber das konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen, hihihi.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Juni 2019)

70K? Hmmm...
Eine Handvoll Leute, die damit und viel Herzblut ein ordentliches kleines Singleplayer-Game zusammenklöppeln? 
Kann auch im Jahr 2019 noch funktionieren.

Ein MMORPG dagegen?
Wage ich stark zu bezweifeln...


----------



## M1chAA (24. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Besonders witzig finde ich folgenden "Spruch":
> 
> _Ein weiterer Reddit-Nutzer fand außerdem heraus, dass der Trailer unter anderem mehrere gekaufte Modelle und Assets enthält._
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht, wenn man mal schaut bei den Links der Assets dann sieht man (bei den meisten) ein Unity drin stehen. 
Die Entwickler meinten auf ihrer Facebook Seite auch das dieses Spiel auf der Unity Engine laufen wird. 
Mfg


----------



## Batze (24. Juni 2019)

M1chAA schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, wenn man mal schaut bei den Links der Assets dann sieht man (bei den meisten) ein Unity drin stehen.
> Die Entwickler meinten auf ihrer Facebook Seite auch das dieses Spiel auf der Unity Engine laufen wird.
> Mfg



Wenn das Spiel funktioniert, funktionieren sollte, ist es m.M.n. vollkommen egal welche Engine da im Hintergrund werkelt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2019)

pcgames könnte auch einfach persönlich nachfragen; das studio ist in fürth beheimatet...


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juni 2019)

Ich kriege ziemliche Zahnschmerzen wenn ich den Trailer sehe und dass das angeblich so in etwa die Ingame-Grafik sein soll und das Ganze ein MMORPG mit Open World aber dann ausgerechnet in der dafür am wenigsten geeigneten Engine überhaupt sein soll. Entweder sind das nur Cutscenes und die Spielgrafik ist dann 2D Top-Down oder das Projekt ist ein ziemlicher Scam.


----------



## LostViking (25. Juni 2019)

Einfach mal die Spiele "New Life" und "Identity" anschauen. Die sind Scams die in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen.


----------



## candlebright (25. Juni 2019)

EXTREM ambitioniert - ok ich sags mal weniger politisch korrekt - schaut man sich an was da versprochen wird ( siehe kickstarter website ) hat das studio entweder absolut null aber auch gar keinen plan von der umsetzung eines projektes dieser groesse oder aber die versprechungen gehen lichtjahre zu weit. 

all ein der eintrag unter "What the funds will be spent on?" 
ich zitiere einmal:
"We need to open an office, purchase hardware and software. For example, we plan to acquire a motion capture system in the future. And most importantly we have to hire more people. Now the priority is to hire more programmers and 3d-modelers. We'll hire a shader artists, texture artists, map designers if we raise enough money. Also we have to pay taxes in the amount of 30-40% of raised funds."

und das bei 70k laesst mich zweifeln ob die kollegen jemals kontakt mit der aussenwelt hatten. 70k fuer programmers, artitsts, designers...man bemerke einmal die mehrzahl, plus ein office nebenkosten, kloappier usw. nicht mal wenn man jede task nach indien auslagert ist das auch nur im ansatz ein budget dass laenger als eine woche langt. bei den da gemachten versprechungen sind selbst 7 millionen unrealistisch.

wenn man zum mond will dann sollte man nicht nach einer laengeren leiter fragen


----------



## fud1974 (25. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> 70K? Hmmm...
> Eine Handvoll Leute, die damit und viel Herzblut ein ordentliches kleines Singleplayer-Game zusammenklöppeln?
> Kann auch im Jahr 2019 noch funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Sie schreiben auf ihrer Kickstarter Seite (jedenfalls aktuell) dass 70k natürlich NICHT reichen, sie brauchen mehere  Crowdfunding Campaigns oder anderweitige Finanzierungsquellen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> pcgames könnte auch einfach persönlich nachfragen; das studio ist in fürth beheimatet...



DAS ist die interessante Frage hier.. 

@pcgames: Wann können wir mit einem Interview mit den Entwicklern rechnen?


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sie schreiben auf ihrer Kickstarter Seite (jedenfalls aktuell) dass 70k natürlich NICHT reichen, sie brauchen mehere  Crowdfunding Campaigns oder anderweitige Finanzierungsquellen.



Bei einem MMO sind 70k aber ein "Nasenwässerchen". Selbst wenn sie noch hundertmal soviel einnehmen, dürfte das nicht ansatzweise ausreichen. Ein "normales "MMO verschlingt in der Entwicklung heute mindestens einen mittleren achtstelligen Betrag, große Projekte sind schon deutlich neunstellig...


----------



## fud1974 (25. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei einem MMO sind 70k aber ein "Nasenwässerchen". Selbst wenn sie noch hundertmal soviel einnehmen, dürfte das nicht ansatzweise ausreichen. Ein "normales "MMO verschlingt in der Entwicklung heute mindestens einen mittleren achtstelligen Betrag, große Projekte sind schon deutlich neunstellig...



Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass ich das alles für plausibel halte... wobei ich mit dem mittlerweile inflationär gebrauchten Begriff "Scam" nicht unbedingt d'accord gehe, in der Regel ist es einfach Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ... wobei ich mit dem mittlerweile inflationär gebrauchten Begriff "Scam" nicht unbedingt d'accord gehe, in der Regel ist es einfach Selbstüberschätzung.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. 
Ich denke nicht, dass die meisten von vornherein planen, die Leute abzuzocken. 
Allerdings glaube ich, dass viele dann, wenn sie merken, dass es nicht so läuft wie geplant, einfach möglichst leise abtauchen und das Projekt ganz schnell unter den Teppich kehren, weil sie sich nicht mit wütenden "Fans" rumschlagen möchten.


----------



## HansHa (25. Juni 2019)

Sieht grundsätzlich sehr interessant aus, ich fürchte nur es wird so niemals herauskommen. Wäre aber schön, wenn ein GTA 6 in die Richtung ginge.


----------



## Terracresta (25. Juni 2019)

Die 70k reichen mit Ach und Krach für zwei Programmier im Jahr und die haben ne lange "Einkaufsliste". Wenn sie schon von Einstellungen schreiben, handelt es sich bei diesen eben nicht um Leute, die für nen Apfel und ein Ei (und mit viel Herzblut) ein Spiel aus dem Boden stampfen.

Underworld Ascendent hatte 860k eingenommen und wir haben ja gesehen, was dabei raus gekommen ist...


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (25. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> @pcgames: Wann können wir mit einem Interview mit den Entwicklern rechnen?




Wenn sich einer bei uns meldet   Anfrage ist natürlich raus.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Juni 2019)

Für das Kleingeld ist das Projekt einfach zu ambitioniert.


----------



## Sanador (25. Juni 2019)

Da diese Kampagne auf Kickstarter ist, muss man da nicht einen funktionierenden Prototypen vorzeigen können?
Soweit ich mich erinnere, erlaubt Kickstarter keine "Wunschdenk-Projekte"...dafür gibt es Indiegogo.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (25. Juni 2019)

Die Entwickler haben uns eine Antwort geschrieben. News dazu ist in Arbeit


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (25. Juni 2019)

https://www.pcgames.de/Kickstarter-Event-239378/News/RAW-Entwickler-reagieren-auf-unsere-E-Mail-Anfrage-1293028/

Was haltet ihr von der Antwort?  Das Statement sorgt meiner Meinung nach nicht dafür, eventuelle Zweifel am Projekt auszuräumen.


----------



## DerGepard (25. Juni 2019)

Äh.... wie jetzt.... das ganze geht von einen Deutschen Unternehmen aus? Mein letzter Stand von vor 2 Jahren war irgendwas.... das die Einnahmen aus Kickstarter von Tag 1 an eben als steuerpflichtiges Einkommen zu versteuern ist. Ein großes Problem für derartige Kickstarter Kampagnen. Also wenn da 78T€ anvisiert werden, gehen davon nochmals etliche % an Einkommensteuer bzw. respektive Gewerbesteuer/Körperschaftssteuer ab sowie Umsatzsteuervorrauszahlungen in welcher ein Unternehmen dann erstmal in Vorkasse gehen muss.... bis zur korrekten Steuermeldung.

Da bleibt ja noch weniger. Klar, idr. bei der geringen Summe dient das wohl eher als "dünner Eigenkapitalnachweis" gegenüber der Bank um dann auf Pump arbeiten zu können.

Aber davon abgesehen, wirkt das Projekt jetzt schon ...fragwürdig.... Würde da kein Geld reinstecken.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2019)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Antwort?  Das Statement sorgt meiner Meinung nach nicht dafür, eventuelle Zweifel am Projekt auszuräumen.



Ganz ehrlich? Die ziemlich pampig formulierte Antwort deutet daraufhin, dass sich da jemand ertappt fühlt. 
Höchst unseriös, unbedingt Finger weg!


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2019)

What?!  

Was ist das denn für eine strunzdumme Antwort?! Klar, man kennt jetzt nicht den Wortlaut der Anfrage, aber wenn man in seiner Antwort mehr als dreimal das Gesetz erwähnt ... also *ich* würde hier nichts investieren. Gar nichts. Nada. Die Pfeifen, wenn ich schon "fake news" lese muss ich brechen.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (25. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> What?!
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine strunzdumme Antwort?! Klar, man kennt jetzt nicht den Wortlaut der Anfrage, aber wenn man in seiner Antwort mehr als dreimal das Gesetz erwähnt ... also *ich* würde hier nichts investieren. Gar nichts. Nada. Die Pfeifen, wenn ich schon "fake news" lese muss ich brechen.



Es war ne sehr freundliche Anfrage nach einem Interview mit dem Angebot, ihre Sicht der Dinge auf die bei reddit erhobenen Vorwürfe darzulegen. Bei Interesse mögen sie sich doch einfach bei uns melden, wir würden ja in der Nachbarschaft hocken. Grob gesagt. Mehr nicht  Das Wort "Gesetz" oder irgendwas dergleichen kam übrigens nicht vor.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> @pcgames: Wann können wir mit einem Interview mit den Entwicklern rechnen?






Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Die Entwickler haben uns eine Antwort geschrieben. News dazu ist in Arbeit






SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Es war ne sehr freundliche Anfrage nach einem Interview mit dem Angebot, ihre Sicht der Dinge auf die bei reddit erhobenen Vorwürfe darzulegen. Bei Interesse mögen sie sich doch einfach bei uns melden, wir würden ja in der Nachbarschaft hocken. Grob gesagt. Mehr nicht  Das Wort "Gesetz" oder irgendwas dergleichen kam übrigens nicht vor.



Respeeeekt ... So ist das schön.  

Also euer Nachforschen jetzt, nicht die Antwort..


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2019)

Die haben echt die Mindestsumme zusammen.

Sogar 2x wurde das ganz große Paket á 3.000€ genommen.

BTW: Was zum Geier ist eigentlich das hier: "Chamber of Commerce and Industry Nr.: 60008306"

Soll das die IHK- oder HWK-Nummer sein?
Das "Impressum" auf der Webseite ist weiterhin ein Witz und die Datenschutzerklärung fehlt auch.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2019)

Irgendwo ... ich weiß leider nicht mehr ... wurde ins Spiel gebracht das bei dieser Abzocke irgendwelche Mittelsmänner ja den Differenzbetrag "spenden" können damit das Ziel erreicht wird und Kickstarter dann das Geld auszahlt. Dann bekommen die Mittelsmänner ihren Einsatz + Aufwandsentschädigung und fertig ist.


----------

